# "bud" or "bleach"



## BeefBus (May 19, 2009)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; LINE-HEIGHT: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">This has already been deleted but just woundering if anyone found out anything today?????????????????????????<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; LINE-HEIGHT: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; LINE-HEIGHT: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">I fished the inshore part of the inshore tournament this past weekend. I fished one of the trout spots as mentioned at the captain meeting(with not even a bite).... Heard a rumor that some of the young guns that fished played dirty. It was told to me today that these kids threw "BLEACH BOTTLES" in the water at this location. My question to everyone is what would something like this do to to docks around the area(ecosytem)?? Has anyone else heard about this? And what should be done?? <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><o></o>


----------



## BeefBus (May 19, 2009)

lets all get together and see who can throw a bleach bottle the furthest(winner get a chicken bone dinner)


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

If i was yall i wouldnt post any more about this "subject" chris is getting angry!!!!!


----------



## BeefBus (May 19, 2009)

This is a public forum! We are just trying to get information. No names have been mentioned and the people that were involved have been given the opportunity to come out and they know who they are. I'm not trying to piss anyone off just trying to get the truth out.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

The previous posts were deleted for two reasons. 



1. I wanted to get all the facts before I let something like this sit out there on a public forum and potentially cause problems.



2. Both posts kept going to pot and turning into a pissing contest verses bring something that might be productive if it did happen.



I've spoke with a lot of people since last night and here is what I was told. 



-Several people say this did happen, several say it didn't happen but there is no physical proof that it did so it's kind of hard to prove something like this based on that. I don't think there is much you can post that will change that.



-The angler who was accused of doing this passed a lie detector test. 



That is what I was told so it kind of leaves it open ended.


----------



## BeefBus (May 19, 2009)

Two things, the person accused told a very reliable source that he did do it and felt very bad for doing that.

Second, did the lie detector test ask did you throw bleach bottles from someones dock?(I think NOT)

Here is my theory, a young person messed up....(who hasn't right) I have made many mistakes of my own but guess what I paid for them.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Do you have a resolution to the problem? How do you think it should be handled?


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

im going to just keep doing this since this topic = fail 



























and this just cause im awesome


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *BeefBus (7/1/2009)*Two things, the person accused told a very reliable source that he did do it and felt very bad for doing that. (*did the accused person tell YOU that they did it? If not then its just hearsay. Hell, did this "very reliable source" tell you this, or did they tell someone, who told someone, who then told you? *)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




all I want are facts....hell at this point I haven't even had a reliable source tell me that they even saw any bleach bottles in the area, and I've talked to quite a few people. So lets start out with that, if you saw bleach bottles around levins dock and you are someone I would consider a reliable source...either post that you saw them, or PM me and we'll go from there (if anyone PMs me and says "i heard that a friend of a friend saw bleach bottles...." I'm gonna hunt you down and cut off your ears with a butter knife)


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (7/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BeefBus (7/1/2009)*Two things, the person accused told a very reliable source that he did do it and felt very bad for doing that. (*did the accused person tell YOU that they did it? If not then its just hearsay. Hell, did this "very reliable source" tell you this, or did they tell someone, who told someone, who then told you? *)
> ...


well put josh, I'm good friends with all the accused...No doubt in my mind that they did NOT do it..I think someone is mad that a few kids won....


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

OK Josh, I'll tell you...I was standing on my front porch and was using my binoculars and I could see them....:banghead


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

who the hell goes to a captains meeting to learn where the good spots to fish is? sounds like newbies got skunked. not the first time. hell, i got skunked all weekend fishing for reds and specs.


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

I know nothing about this story, but is this too wild of a story to be made up? Where would someone get that idea of bleach?


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

I can tell you that I fished Saturday morning off of some docks just east of Levins dock and didn't see anything like what you guys are claiming. Did manage to catch a flounder and lost a few nice reds. One was a HOSS.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I heard from a reliable source that TunaMan was standing onhis front porch there in Calera, Alabama, and was usingsome new hi-techbinoculars, capable of seeing the size of red snapper on a deck boat 40 miles out,andhe could see them.... :banghead

I missed this whole thread:banghead:banghead and didn't get to offer my .02, but it sounds like Chris and the other mods, who obviously are guilty, pretty much have things under control...dang it.

Good work Chris, Jason, and oh yes, ...what's his name:clap. Nothing is more disturbing than some sore loosers, and then the he said, she said crapola, and then the defenders and, of course, the newly arrived posters, weigh in. :nonono

Guess I didn't miss much after all, and I did get my post in, so all is good.


----------



## Weaver Brown (Jun 26, 2008)

I fished a tournament a couple of years ago. Not right around here but not too far to the east of us. And, the good ol' boy judges kept the scales open past the weigh in time so their good ol' boy friends could make it to the dock. They also allowed a spec that was just below the slot to count because it was "close enough." That was my last tournament.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *alum maverick (7/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *biggamefishr (7/2/2009)*
> ...


You sure do know alot of people that has been accused of things and you are positive they did not do it. I fished the tournament didnt catch a ton of fish and have no one to blame but myself. I dont know if this is true or not or who is even accused and for the most part I dont care. If they didnt do it then good if they did karma is a bitch and best of luck to them with that. Fishing tournaments is suppose to be fun, why cheat all your doing is STEALING money from people whose help you might need one day on the water. If you can steal money from your friends and your fellow fisherman your a sorry bastard and you will get yours one way or another.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Splittine (7/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *alum maverick (7/2/2009)*
> ...



Your right I do know ALOT of people, I talk with them on a daily basis. Every single kid has been raised right in IMHO! Which doesn't mean nothing to yall, everyone can make mistakes. But my theory, since they were pretty much pleading to me that they did NOT do it, is that Mr. annoymous made up a rumor. I believe he made this rumor, because he did winanother previoustournament, and now a couple kids came up and grabbed his title... thats my theory but what do i know right?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

you must know a whole lot of people sam...because I've heard no less than 6 different names thrown around as being the culprits...and thats the reason I'm not believing any of this. Plus noone has messaged me or posted yet that they even saw bleach bottles. 



But I did just get off the phone with a good friend who is a very very reliable source that fished this tournament and doesn't know any of the parties involved in this fiasco...and he told me that there were several boats anchored up and powerpoled over by levins dock...but noone seems to of actually seen anything? and some of the people that were anchored up are very accomplished fishermen that know the bleach bottle trick...so if they pulled up at levins dock and saw bleach bottles floating why would they anchor up instead of going to plan B? its just not adding up


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (7/2/2009)*you must know a whole lot of people sam...because I've heard no less than 6 different names thrown around as being the culprits...and thats the reason I'm not believing any of this. Plus noone has messaged me or posted yet that they even saw bleach bottles.
> 
> But I did just get off the phone with a good friend who is a very very reliable source that fished this tournament and doesn't know any of the parties involved in this fiasco...and he told me that there were several boats anchored up and powerpoled over by levins dock...but noone seems to of actually seen anything? and some of the people that were anchored up are very accomplished fishermen that know the bleach bottle trick...so if they pulled up at levins dock and saw bleach bottles floating why would they anchor up instead of going to plan B? its just not adding up


reason I said I talk with them on a regular...would be one of the deleted threads werecalling out you know who...

But Josh your right, I doesn't add up!


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

I do not know anyone involved in this incident, accused nor the accuser. Like others have said it sounds like ("grown men") who are sore losers and dont like to get beat by young bucks! Just like a buddy of mine (21 years old) who entered a big buck contest at his hunting camp. He got to the camp late on Friday night and signed up for the contest, but no one was awake to collect his $20. The next morning he killed a GOOD buck, and when he got back to the camp the "grown men" told him he cheated etc., when his name was clearly on the sign-up sheet from the night before. My buddy was pissed, but agreed that he would not enter that buck in the contest. He went out that afternoon and killed a bigger buck out of the same tree and won the contest that year. Moral of the story is that karma is a b%tch, as he proved. Some people need to realize the fact that some "young bucks" are good hunters/fisherman. Why try to steal their thunder, b/c you are jealous??? Hunting and fishing are sports meant to be fun and enjoyable, too many people are getting caught up in the hype of all the money. Congratulations to the winner!!

Just my $.02


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (7/2/2009)*you must know a whole lot of people sam...because I've heard no less than 6 different names thrown around as being the culprits...and thats the reason I'm not believing any of this. Plus noone has messaged me or posted yet that they even saw bleach bottles.
> 
> But I did just get off the phone with a good friend who is a very very reliable source that fished this tournament and doesn't know any of the parties involved in this fiasco...and he told me that there were several boats anchored up and powerpoled over by levins dock...but noone seems to of actually seen anything? and some of the people that were anchored up are very accomplished fishermen that know the bleach bottle trick...so if they pulled up at levins dock and saw bleach bottles floating why would they anchor up instead of going to plan B? its just not adding up


Seeing bleach bottles is the only proof you'll accept? Maybe they were picked up early in the AM before the tourney ever started. No one would have seen them if they were only out there for 5-6 hours in the middle of the night...I mean, how long does it take a clorox bottle full of holes to empty out??

My take on it is this...did it happen...most likely. Are their friends trying to cover up for them(some on this thread)...most definitely. Do I give a shit...not really. I didn't and didn't plan on fishing anywhere near those docks. I still didn't catch any damn fish and the winners did. If youexpected toroll on up to Levins dock andthat be your one honey hole, you are an idiot anyways. Maybe someone bleach bombed my damn holes that I fished at b/c the fish sure weren't there and they were a few days before...damnit!!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

good point...they could of been picked up before the tournament. what evidence do we have other than someone heard that party A admitted to party B that they bleach bombed the dock?


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

maybe they are still there on the bottom weighted down, how deep is the water ? I dont know any of the accused just adding to the mystery


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

YAY!!! we're back to the pissing contest of who knows who... it's over!!!! the bleach bottle game was started in south florida by a cheating bastard captain who happens to be a good buddy of mine... all i can say in response to the original post is, the shit fades out with the tide and doesn't kill the fish... it spooks them away from the spot for a cupple of days... I HAD NO INVOLVEMENT IN THE TOURNAMENT!!! JUST SPEAKING FROM PRIOR TOURNAMENT EXPERIENCE!!!! People do it on a regular basis, and to acuse a young man of doing this just from some rumor is BULLSHIT!! it's time for the old farts to PUT THEIR BIG GIRL PANTIES ON AND DEAL WITH IT!!! leave the kid alone, polygraph proves he's not guilty, move on with your life!!!! Unless someone has CONCRETE EVIDENCE to base their accusations on, leave it alone... Yes, someone younger than you spanked your booty in a tourney, the world must be coming to an end:banghead:banghead most people who fish are guilty of poor sportsmanship i.e. waking somebody, cutting off the line they are fishing, even not waving could be considered poor sportsmanship....


----------



## flaxterra (Oct 21, 2007)

well, heres how i see it. First off, if all this is b/s then thats pretty sad. a tournament usally brings people together, i mean look at the offshore part. people were in danger and others came to help. with just a hint of foul play you cant help but question and point fingers. Secondly, if it is true, its sad because rules and laws have been broken. i would hope that with evidence or not the " tournament committee " would be investigating this and taking it seriously. People paid good money to fish this thing knowing that there are rules to follow. the one time cheating is overlooked is the time that tournaments are worthless. its just hard to trust people now a days.


----------



## vincem (Jan 12, 2009)

where there's smoke there's fire...........


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

If I was being accused of this, and didnt do it, I would have responded a LONG time ago!!! Maybe I'm wrong, but the parties reportedly involved are all PFF frequent flyers!! 

No matter how this turns out, It's a shame a tourney cant go on with either someone cheating, fishing in a no fishing area, or any other unsportsmanlike conduct.


----------



## bonedaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Just a thought......did anyone without white clothes think of jumping in the water to see if their clothes changed colors?:doh


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *Voodoo Lounge (7/2/2009)*If I was being accused of this, and didnt do it, I would have responded a LONG time ago!!! Maybe I'm wrong, but the parties reportedly involved are all PFF frequent flyers!!
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how this turns out, It's a shame a tourney cant go on with either someone cheating, fishing in a no fishing area, or any other unsportsmanlike conduct.




what good would responding to something like this do if you were the accused. you'd just get more he said she said oh yea, well my friends cousins grandma saw you do it.


----------



## waterboy6921 (Apr 7, 2008)

Mr.SamRoberts you claim in your post that the accuser is a previous tournament winner.. My question to you is who is he. Are you stating this as a fact or rumor. If it is a fact why not name him and call him out.Now as forthis only being a rumor.If I was the one being accused of doing this and had no partin it I would be clearing my name up. They all have looked at this thread and not one of them has responded. I my opinion that should tell you something.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *waterboy6921 (7/2/2009)*Mr.SamRoberts you claim in your post that the accuser is a previous tournament winner.. My question to you is who is he. Are you stating this as a fact or rumor. If it is a fact why not name him and call him out.Now as forthis only being a rumor.If I was the one being accused of doing this and had no partin it I would be clearing my name up. They all have looked at this thread and not one of them has responded. I my opinion that should tell you something.




you guys are worse than a sunday morning sowing circle. i wouldnt respond to empty rumors of he said she said i lost i went to the most commonly fished spot in the tournament and lost so clearly someone is a cheat.



you lost, he won. get over it. maybe he isn't looking at this thread. maybe your opinion isnt held in high enough regard to respond to by the winner. Maybe even, he is still out partying on the money he won beating you in the tournament. who knows.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *flaxterra (7/2/2009)*well, heres how i see it. First off, if all this is b/s then thats pretty sad. a tournament usally brings people together, i mean look at the offshore part. people were in danger and others came to help. with just a hint of foul play you cant help but question and point fingers. Secondly, if it is true, its sad because rules and laws have been broken. i would hope that with evidence or not the " tournament committee " would be investigating this and taking it seriously. People paid good money to fish this thing knowing that there are rules to follow. the one time cheating is overlooked is the time that tournaments are worthless. its just hard to trust people now a days.


If there is a fishing tournament going on, someone is cheating. Just the way it is.

Wasn'tthe biggest king ever weighed in the Bud Light history (weighed low 60s) later nullified because it was caught by a commercial fishing boat and given to the tournament winner? Tournament fishing is for the birds.


----------



## LadyAngler (Jun 8, 2009)

Gator 7, 

Wasn'tthe biggest king ever weighed in the Bud Light history (weighed low 60s) later nullified because it was caught by a commercial fishing boat and given to the tournament winner? Tournament fishing is for the birds. 

What year did that happen, just curious, I dont remember hearing anything about it.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *LadyAngler (7/2/2009)*Gator 7,
> 
> Wasn'tthe biggest king ever weighed in the Bud Light history (weighed low 60s) later nullified because it was caught by a commercial fishing boat and given to the tournament winner? Tournament fishing is for the birds.
> 
> What year did that happen, just curious, I dont remember hearing anything about it.




That's the thing, most of the time there are rumors of cheating all over the place. You just never hear them because most cheaters don't win. When they do, duck and cover because it WILL hit the fan.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *JoeZ
> 
> Bleach is for socks, not for docks, jackass!
> 
> .*


*<P align=center>Joe that's funny, thanks!<P align=center><P align=center>







*


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *JoeZ (7/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *LadyAngler (7/2/2009)*Gator 7,
> ...




Actually, I think it had an actual(*) next to the weight in the tournament book years ago saying it was later DQd.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Cheating happens in all kinds of tourny's. Some have it down to a science. Why? Money, Fame. Some people feel good about cheating & winning.Same reasons to cheat at other things. Some think that "WINNING" takes precedence over everything else regaurdless of who or what it hurts or destroys. If we took out the money & made them Charity tournaments, Boy would the world change. Donate the winnings to your favorite charity. Cheaters wouldnt get in it. They'd go back to thierother leaglelifes. I have pretty much Quit tournaments because of this. I've known some who win there own tournament! How does that work? Maybe Im just Jealous of all the winners. I am proud of all the Honest leagle winners.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

anybody know any divers??????????

it will put an end to this topic quick.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

anybody know any divers??????????

it will put an end to this topic quick.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *BloodyWaters (7/3/2009)*anybody know any divers??????????
> 
> it will put an end to this topic quick.




Too late


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

i say we start a pool. all put money in it, and guess how long it takes for people to realize they are wasting their time on this topic.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Time to live & learn from it. Did it or not! Dont repeat it. Next year, Prove em wrong! Dont allow cheaters to fish on your boat bringing you down with them. Recreational tournaments are mearly that! Leave them that! Cheating fishers arejust living thier normallifestyles.:boo And in time thier undoings will show! UPstandind people dont cheat! Stay up there! Congradulations on a well deserved tournament. Also Chris Phillips is an Upstandind young man! Never heard a bad word or seen a frown! He's a role model for the fishing young!:clap


----------

